# Chicago Tribune Editorial On Farm Subsidies



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This editorial was posted in the Chicago Tribune this morning regarding the Agriculture bill.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/editorials/ct-edit-farmbill-20121216,0,3681645.story

I am curious--How many acres do the members of Haytalk farm? I own 200/120 tillable, rent/lease another 50-100 year-to-year for hay.

Ralph


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

The bank and I own 250ac 190ac tilable, and rent another 600ac. At least the editorial talked about how large a percentage food stamps are in the farm bill. I still believe all government needs cut even the farm bill. We all need to do are part.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I own only a farm acreage that I live on.

The family (dairy) farm is 240 acres, around 190 in tillage.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I own 250 and rent 550. Take it all away would be fine with me. I take subsidies and NRCS grants but only cause there available. Here is the deal though: NO SUBSIDIES EQUALS LESS REGULATIONS.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We own around 280, 17 acres in pasture, 36 in woods and 220 being tillable. We rent another 1200 acres.

I've said it for years, take away the subsidies and hopefully that sorts out some of the deadwood.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am more concerned about the taxable inheritance exemption going from 5 million to 1 million if obama has his way on January 1, 2013, and less concerned about the farm bill. NRCS was out here yesterday looking at repairing 200 feet of my river bank where beavers have undercut it causing it to collapse....if I cannot get any fed help with the repair I can live with that, but I cannot live with the change in inheritance exemption from 5M to 1M and any amount over 1 million taxable at 55%. If enacted it will destroy the family farm about passing them on to our children. With price of farmland currently, it doesn't take too many acres to reach a million dollars...not to mention the value of a farm equipment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The editorial and this discussion thread are what I find most interesting about Hay Talk. These threads that cover farm economics and ag policy are where I learn more about the whole industry.

I have 70 acres, 20 are tillable. I'll come clean here: I retired earlier this year from an off-farm job (31 years). I have a pension, am debt free and have a decent nest egg. For me, hay farming is a way to: 1) stay active, 2) get some tax breaks and, 3) supplement my retirement income.

I agree with the Chicago Tribune piece. Food stamps should be separated out from the farm bill. Lobbyists ensure that the lion's share of subsidies go to big agribusiness - not family farmers so I'm all for doing away with subsidies completely. Remember, if not for the Renewable Fuel Standard, you'd all be getting a lot less for a bushel of corn. Like it or not, it's largely because of federal policy that farming is now a prosperous endeavor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is from the Columbus Dispatch....factual information.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ices_higher_LN/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Part of the reason I believe we are in such an economic mess nowadays is that Congress got in the habit of trying to micro-manage the economy through subsidies. Think back to large-scale(?) micro-management of trains (land acquisition), planes (mail delivery, airports), automotive and shipping (trucking/interstate highways), etc.

Now, don't get me wrong--the large scale projects may have needed federal support, but it leads to a "me too!" attitude. If the big guys get it, an "I want my share too!" attitude develops.

So I will give up my share willingly and happily if Monsanto, and the likes, give up their shares also. Matter of fact, I'll put my share on the table right now if it will be matched by Monsanto (or somebody else) proportionally.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We own 772 acres and rent 60.

Get rid of the farm program and the food stamp program as it is now.

The program here pays to grow corn and is based on acres in the past so being I've always had alot of hay I've not gotten near as much as if I've had more corn acres.Basically the subsidy goes back to higher rents or land prices anyway.

The food stamp program is abused and used by so many.So many don't even work otherwise they will loose thier benefits.Plop out more kids and get a bigger check!!


----------

